# Sakshi Tanwar to star in Game of thrones India



## theserpent (Mar 26, 2015)

> Television actress Sakshi Tanwar, who rose to fame with Ekta Kapoor’s ‘Kahaani Ghar Ghar Ki’ , is all set to star in a new period drama, titled ‘Rani Mahal’.
> And from what we hear, the show, which will aired on Sony Entertainment Television, is inspired from popular American fantasy drama series, ‘Game of Thrones’.
> Sakshi Tanwar, who is currently seen hosting ‘Code Red’, will apparently play Daenerys Targaryen, Mother of Dragons. ‘Yeh Mohabbatein’ actress Anita Hassanandani will is also be a part of the show, playing the role of Cersei Lannister.
> Parth Samthaan from MTV’s ‘Kaisi Yeh Yaariaan’, will play Jon Snow.



TV actress Sakshi Tanwar to star in Indian adaptation of â€˜Game of Thronesâ€™ | The Indian Express


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2015)

They need to stop this atrocity. They'll ruin Game Of Thrones. 
They should be sued by HBO before production starts


----------



## theserpent (Mar 26, 2015)

But we wont have those things.Who cares, this thing should be stoped


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2015)

theserpent said:


> But we wont have those things.Who cares, this thing should be stoped



If you have internet, you can watch it. These chumps can only copy other TV series without giving effort to make new ones.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Will they be showing the bold scenes as well??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Will they be showing the bold scenes as well??



You really think that will happen? 
The hypocritical society or censor board isn't going to allow that.
In Indian tv shows, hugging is the equivalent to kissing in USA TV shows.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2015)

GGWP

But on the other hand, let them try. Who knows if they could pull this off well.


----------



## Flash (Mar 26, 2015)

Jeffrey Archer already slammed bollywood as "a bunch of thieves" stealing the story arc from his novels, and now this..

Game of Clones/Clowns would be apt.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2015)

AFAIK, there is already an adaption of 24 on Colors.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Mar 26, 2015)

Bollywood = Coppywood

*On topic:* At First, I thought Sakshi Tanwar was some new chick. Nope. Second, I presumed that she (the imaginary chick) would be cast in GoT. Again nope. No matter what, but 'Game of Clones' is the joke of the day.

- - - Updated - - -



ashs1 said:


> Will they be showing the bold scenes as well??



Not gonna happen here, at least in the next couple of centuries, but you might as well know about some 'Game of Bones'. Parody on the show. (dunno if it's out yet)


----------



## Anorion (Mar 26, 2015)

haha it will be worth it just to see the [strike]cgi[/strike] .gif dragons


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2015)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Not gonna happen here, at least in the next couple of centuries, but you might as well know about some 'Game of Bones'. Parody on the show. (dunno if it's out yet)



I heard about "This ain't Game of thrones", one of the "This ain't..." series. *You might not want to search for this while at work.*


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 26, 2015)

nightmare ); 
just imagine dhudham dhudham dhudham camera zooms to sakshi tanwar


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2015)

They will turn game of thrones into saas bahu battle.. i have always hated bollywood but this is just too hilarious lol...  Im not trying to be anti-Indian,  but Indian content creation is a joke, Indian cartoons suck, Indian mobile game apps suck ass, Indian cinema is a joke (Some exceptions apply), TV shows are just a rehash of old ideas.. Literally every single daily tv show is a garbage saas bahu show that is meant for 50-60 year olds..
Im not saying that every single content creator in India makes garbage, but the fact remains that the vast majourity of  high profile entertainment stuff produced in recent years have a major lack of originality
PS: Anyone remember Tenali Raman ? It's probably the only cartoon produced in India that I liked.. 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I heard about "This ain't Game of thrones", one of the "This ain't..." series. *You might not want to search for this while at work.*



This aint game of thrones...(if you know what I mean)


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> They will turn game of thrones into saas bahu battle.. i have always hated bollywood but this is just too hilarious lol...  Im not trying to be anti-Indian,  but Indian content creation is a joke, Indian cartoons suck, Indian mobile game apps suck ass, Indian cinema is a joke (Some exceptions apply), TV shows are just a rehash of old ideas.. Literally every single daily tv show is a garbage saas bahu show that is meant for 50-60 year olds..
> Im not saying that every single content creator in India makes garbage, but the fact remains that the vast majourity of  high profile entertainment stuff produced in recent years have a major lack of originality
> PS: Anyone remember Tenali Raman ? It's probably the only cartoon produced in India that I liked..
> 
> ...



I know, I have seen it. Its a s*** movie.

I think Indian producers should try to create something that appeals to an international audience. This way they will be forced to keep higher standards and subsequently find appeal at home too. Kinda like anime from Japan.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> They will turn game of thrones into saas bahu battle.. i have always hated bollywood but this is just too hilarious lol...  Im not trying to be anti-Indian,  but Indian content creation is a joke, Indian cartoons suck, Indian mobile game apps suck ass, Indian cinema is a joke (Some exceptions apply), TV shows are just a rehash of old ideas.. Literally every single daily tv show is a garbage saas bahu show that is meant for 50-60 year olds..
> Im not saying that every single content creator in India makes garbage, but the fact remains that the vast majourity of  high profile entertainment stuff produced in recent years have a major lack of originality
> PS: Anyone remember Tenali Raman ? It's probably the only cartoon produced in India that I liked..
> 
> ...



I like Sarabhai vs Sarabhai and other old sab tv classic comedy shows. I used to wait for Tenali Raman on sunday mornings.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I know, I have seen it. Its a s*** movie.
> 
> I think Indian producers should try to create something that appeals to an international audience. This way they will be forced to keep higher standards and subsequently find appeal at home too. Kinda like anime from Japan.



Indian TV shows appealing to international audiences? 
Even if current shows were dubbed in English, the foreigners will know that its utter BS and not worth wasting time on. 

Don't even compare anime with current Indian TV shows. Crappiest anime of all time (naruto and naruto shitpuddle) are way better than them.

TV Shows in India: Family goes to *bangkok* and starts doing rituals on the* beach*  height of ch***yapa


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> TV Shows in India: Family goes to *bangkok* and starts doing rituals on the* beach*  height of ch***yapa



OMG. Which show is that?

Also, its possible to make better shows with better stories. There are so many TV shows, not only from the US, but also from Germany and France that have great stories. Looks at BBC shows, for example.

 However, the producers here are just use the same formula which results in cheap zero budget productions with simplistic and cliched story lines.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 26, 2015)

on the contrary, the much-despised daily soaps of ours are loved in places like S. America and may be some others too (i think we should 'export' all those dreary shows and be done with them!), and have kind of their remakes too on them. a similar fan-following for some of our films too exists, for instance, in Japan.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2015)

Apart from the lack of originality, producers here are afraid of taking risks.. they cant have a show with heavy nudity or violence like Game Of Thrones, it will backfire because Film and cinema certification board is filled with 60 year old dadajis ..


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 26, 2015)

if a show is very good in content/story, it shouldn't need sex and violence to sell itself. there's no originality in that as well.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> OMG. Which show is that?



Don't know. Left the room when the characters went full retard.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Also, its possible to make better shows with better stories. There are so many TV shows, not only from the US, but also from Germany and France that have great stories. Looks at BBC shows, for example.
> 
> However, the producers here are just use the same formula which results in cheap zero budget productions with simplistic and cliched story lines.



Doctor Who (from BBC) is a great show. Korean TV and Movie industry has plethora of titles worth watching. Sadly, masses don't have access to international channels which air such TV shows or good internet and hence keep watching whatever crap they know of.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> if a show is very good in content/story, it shouldn't need sex and violence to sell itself. there's no originality in that as well.



that is true but can you imagine the red wedding without any violence at all ? Violence is one of the major aspects that define the good story  in GoT .. Think about the body melting scene in breaking bad, literally every scene in Walking dead where brains fly off every now and then..
A lot of aspects in these shows are too risky for indian producers to comprehend, which explains the rehashed "safe" bullcrap every year


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2015)

You don't need nudity or violence to create good shows, at least not out of context.

If you guys remember there used to be a show called Oshin, which was a Japanese drama set in the old Meiji period which used to be broadcast here. It was pretty simplistic but great.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Apart from the lack of originality, producers here are afraid of taking risks.. they cant have a show with heavy nudity or violence like Game Of Thrones, it will backfire because Film and cinema certification board is filled with 60 year old dadajis ..



The board is full of hypocrites who'll allow anything to air which keeps their pockets are filled with money but will not allow good things which teach something. Remember the treatment PK and OMG got?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> *You don't need nudity or violence to create good shows, at least not out of context.
> *
> If you guys remember there used to be a show called Oshin, which was a Japanese drama set in the old Meiji period which used to be broadcast here. It was pretty simplistic but great.



you dont, but you need to take risks for good shows.. that is what i meant ... No one watches a show for sex or violence alone

Heck, a sitcom like "How I met your mother" would be deemed too offensive by indian standards because of Barney .. People will start saying Barney is responsible for all the rape cases in india


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 26, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You don't need nudity or violence to create good shows, at least not out of context.
> 
> If you guys remember there used to be a show called Oshin, which was a Japanese drama set in the old Meiji period which used to be broadcast here. It was pretty simplistic but great.





that was what i had meant, not to rely on those alone to sell something.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> The board is full of hypocrites who'll allow anything to air which keeps their pockets are filled with money but will not allow good things which teach something. Remember the treatment PK and OMG got?



atleast pk didn't suffer any impediment from the CB; OMG was also cleared after some initial hiccups.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> you dont, but you need to take risks for good shows.. that is what i meant ... No one watches a show for sex or violence alone
> 
> Heck, a sitcom like "How I met your mother" would be deemed too offensive by indian standards because of Barney .. People will start saying Barney is responsible for all the rape cases in india



Yes. Still waiting for someone to break the mould and create something truly unique for Indian television. In the meantime, Better Call Saul will have to do. 

Yuddh came close, if any of you have watched that series. However, I felt that the story was being deliberately complex though the concept seems pretty unique and Amitabh Bachchan's character was pretty intense. Haven't seen it in sometime though.

- - - Updated - - -



GhorMaanas said:


> atleast pk didn't suffer any impediment from the CB; OMG was also cleared after some initial hiccups.



The censor board should allow uncensored version of movies to be sold on DVD.


----------



## spxx (Mar 26, 2015)

this is so not going to happen HBO and George R. R. Martin will sue them into bankruptcy, if it any ways resembles GoT , they can get away only by changing the plot totally  in that case it won't be GoT , btw this reminds of this south Indian movie *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velayudham

 where the main guy was dressed like Altair , i remember there was a thread on ubisoft forums and one of the mods closed saying the matter is being taken care of by their legal department dunno if they made paid huge bucks to ubisoft but it was never made public  .


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2015)

spxx said:


> this is so not going to happen HBO and George R. R. Martin will sue them into bankruptcy, if it any ways resembles GoT , they can get away only by changing the plot totally  in that case it won't be GoT , btw this reminds of this south Indian movie **en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velayudham*
> 
> where the main guy was dressed like Altair , i remember there was a thread on ubisoft forums and one of the mods closed saying the matter is being taken care of by their legal department dunno if they made paid huge bucks to ubisoft but it was never made public  .



*cringing intensifies*


----------



## spxx (Mar 26, 2015)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=URH8Ijr1sZE

 watch this


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2015)

Ok, does anybody knows how to report this matter to HBO?


----------



## spxx (Mar 26, 2015)

edit

 dupe post


----------



## Anorion (Mar 26, 2015)

sure the producers, writers, actors, cameramen and everyone involved in the Indian TV industry are very talented
it's the audience that cannot understand, just see the amount of explanation and exposition that happens. Shows the mentality of the audience, even if the shows know better (example is CID or say Supercops vs Supervillains: Most Wanted)
can easily imagine scenarios where shows get canned in the pilot stage itself after the test audiences are not receptive
despite that, within the constraints and the formulas, there is some good work being done (check out Love by Chance on Bindass)
and come on, we just watch the most popular of these western shows and these have their own set of stupid tropes.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 26, 2015)

yuck they will ruin GoT in this way
just like that suite life of karan and kabir


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yuck they will ruin GoT in this way
> just like that* suite life of karan and kabir*



rofl..


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> rofl..



have you seen it? I saw my cousin watching it and 
im like-"when i was your age I watched original better stuff-Zack and Cody"  
my cousin-"whats zack and cody"  
dont tell me same stuff will happen with GoT,people in India dont know it mostly as it is


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2015)

It will be indianized version like Mr. Spidermoon
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/f8/Spider-Man_India.jpg


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> It will be indianized version like Mr. Spidermoon
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/f8/Spider-Man_India.jpg



 
good one!! (y)


----------



## Flash (Mar 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> It will be indianized version like Mr. Spidermoon
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/f8/Spider-Man_India.jpg





kkn13 said:


> good one!! (y)



It's not a copycat version of some Indian comic artist. He's a real character in marvel's spider-verse - hailed from India, and belonged to Earth-50101. And his name is *Pavitr Prabhakar. *


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2015)

Flash said:


> It's not a copycat version of some Indian comic artist. He's a real character in marvel's spider-verse - hailed from India, and belonged to Earth-50101. And his name is *Pavitr Prabhakar. *



I know that. Still Indian version of Spiderman.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 26, 2015)

Flash said:


> It's not a copycat version of some Indian comic artist. He's a real character in marvel's spider-verse - hailed from India, and belonged to Earth-50101. And his name is *Pavitr Prabhakar. *



omg 
are you serious?!!


----------



## Anorion (Mar 26, 2015)

oh god Meera Jain


----------



## Flash (Mar 27, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> omg
> are you serious?!!


Paviitr Prabhakar (Earth-50101) - Marvel Comics Database


----------



## Anorion (Mar 27, 2015)

oh wait this is fun, we should do this 

Tirth Luthra
Kaveri Luthra
Jyan Swami
Preet Bhel
Mehr Tailor
I donno, Dhanalaxmi Talwar maybe


----------



## Flash (Mar 27, 2015)

Khan Draghav.


----------



## Faun (Mar 27, 2015)

Anorion said:


> oh god Meera Jain



Took me some time to get Mary Jane in Meera Jain


----------



## Anorion (Mar 27, 2015)

^ they also have Aunt Maya

Dhara Naresh


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2015)

Kutta Da and Phad Da
^^The Hound and The Mountain    

sheershi - Cersei
Arya-Arya 
Jaffarey- Joffrey


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 27, 2015)

*static.ibnlive.in.com/ibnlive/pix/ibnhome/download.jpg
*static.ibnlive.in.com/ibnlive/pix/ibnhome/jalka.gif
yuuck


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

Lets see if there will be any famous legacy scene of game of thrones from her.


----------



## mohit9206 (Mar 27, 2015)

This is literally the worst idea ever. Kill it, Kill it with fire. Kill it before it even has a chance to rear its ugly head. Cut one head and two shall take its place. 
HAIL HYDRA!!!!


----------



## Anorion (Mar 27, 2015)

nuke it from orbit

but seriously, they should just make a tv series called 1857, it has some bloody incidents 
would be fascinating to follow the stories of Tatya Tope, Rani of Jhansi, Nana Sahib and General Wheeler 
and show incidents like the Bibigar Massacre at Kanpur (then called Cawnpore) which are omitted from our history textbooks


----------



## LegendKiller (Mar 27, 2015)

WTF? This news is probably fake and I hope it remains a dream....


----------



## Alok (Mar 28, 2015)

I just can't get the damn mind behind this idea. This disaster must be stopped


----------



## Flash (Mar 28, 2015)

According to reports, Sakshi will essay the role of Daenerys Targaryen in the Indian version of the show, which is titled "Rani Mahal".
"Rani Mahal" will be a period drama and it will feature Sakshi as Daenerys Targaryen, Mother of Dragons, "Yeh Hai Mohabbatein" actress Anita Hassanandani as Cersei Lannister, while "Kaisi Yeh Yaariaa" actor Parth Samthaan will play the famous Jon Snow, ******* son of Lord Eddard Stark of Winterfell, according to Indian Express.


'Game of Thrones' Indian Version: Sakshi Tanwar as Daenerys Targaryen and Parth as Jon Snow in 'Rani Mahal'? Twitterati Reacts


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 28, 2015)

Faun said:


> It will be indianized version like Mr. Spidermoon
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/f8/Spider-Man_India.jpg



it was a good attempt and official too 

- - - Updated - - -

I think they can pull this off (not a popular opinion) if they dont completely rip off GoT. Its based on Rani Mahal, a real place in Jhansi and in 19th century (?). If they keep that saas bahu sh!t out of this, it may be good.

PS - I dont like GoT so it doesnt matter to me anyway


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2015)

^finally, someone 
even I don't like GoT, but 1857 and Jhansi in India don't even need GoT to be copied to be compelling
But Rani of Jhansi with Dragons seems to be cool alt history


----------



## $hadow (Mar 28, 2015)

Flash said:


> According to reports, Sakshi will essay the role of Daenerys Targaryen in the Indian version of the show, which is titled "Rani Mahal".
> "Rani Mahal" will be a period drama and it will feature Sakshi as Daenerys Targaryen, Mother of Dragons, "Yeh Hai Mohabbatein" actress Anita Hassanandani as Cersei Lannister, while "Kaisi Yeh Yaariaa" actor Parth Samthaan will play the famous Jon Snow, ******* son of Lord Eddard Stark of Winterfell, according to Indian Express.
> 
> 
> 'Game of Thrones' Indian Version: Sakshi Tanwar as Daenerys Targaryen and Parth as Jon Snow in 'Rani Mahal'? Twitterati Reacts



The orignal fans of the show will be going to have a hard time watching this


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 28, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ^finally, someone
> even I don't like GoT, but 1857 and Jhansi in India don't even need GoT to be copied to be compelling
> *But Rani of Jhansi with Dragons seems to be cool alt history*


The thing is, Dragons are, and always will be a part of either European culture or East asian culture.. India has had NO mention of dragons in it's past.. It would seem extremely out of place when suddenly an Indian  princess tames dragons right after everyone watched how Daenerys do it.. 
IMO, if they were to make an original and successful TV Series about 1857 Jhansi, they should focus on the war and atrocities,the way people had to suffer there.. perhaps with good script writing (Good script writing includes things like memorable quotes like "the meaning of power" by Varys and "I am the one who knocks".. ) , interesting characters and unpredictable betrayals between characters.. Its always possible to make good content without copying something.. if only they invested enough time and energy that is .. 
But DRAGONS ? wtf
Also, one more area where Indian TV shows can improve is SOUNDTRACK.. We've all heard of the signature GoT music, the signature Arrow and Breaking bad tracks.. Soundtracks are something really important and always ignored...
If you include ORIGINALITY + GOOD SCRIPT + INTERESTING CHARACTERS + GOOD SOUNDTRACK, I cant think of a single reason why anything like that could fail


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2015)

^exactly
That period of time, there was war and atrocities by both sides. We have mostly heard only one side of it in our history textbooks, would be amazing if the series could strike a fair balance. 
the time period in which the series is based, and the title suggests that these historical events will be a part of the show. I hope they explore it with a little more depth than English Evil India Good.  
I donno, but do Dragons really play a big role in GoT? my understanding was that that and magic don't really take center stage


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 28, 2015)

This whole thing is a joke, right?

Right?

Guys?

Guys?


----------



## Flash (Mar 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Q9o2OxtCInY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Apr 14, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/yAQ5Vok.png

*www.behance.net/gallery/25291585/Kkhel-Thrones-Ka


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2015)

Khal Drogo artwork is top notch.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 15, 2015)

Dont you mean Khan Dragav


----------

